# Are 10mm Hex Nuts the Cats Meow for Hunting ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I see quite a few folks on SS forums use a 10mm hex nut for hunting and love them. I got a question ?

How straight do they fly and what orientation do you put them in the pouch ?

I have only used 5/8" marbles, 9/16" steel and lead between .375 and .45 as I remember, and I can count on their consistency !

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

They tumble, but predictably so. I've used 1/2-13 brass, with devastating results. I'd imagine they'd stop cats meowing, but be sure you can hit your mark before taking the shot. Consider using a decent air rifle, or even a .22, if local laws permit their discharge.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> They tumble, but predictably so. I've used 1/2-13 brass, with devastating results. I'd imagine they'd stop cats meowing, but be sure you can hit your mark before taking the shot. Consider using a decent air rifle, or even a .22, if local laws permit their discharge.


FYI ...Cats Meow is a very, very old slang term from the '30's I believe, meaning .... "the best, the greatest, the end all to be all" bla, bla bla.

No, I don't want to shoot any cats, just wondering why so many folks use 10mm hex nuts, and how do you put them in your pouch, flat ends in pouch, or hole facing out ?.

Sorry for the misunderstanding ;- )

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Flat ends in pouch...

....antifreeze mixed with milk works well too, so I've been told.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't understand how hex nuts could outperform round ball.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Hexnuts fly as straight as any ball over catty ranges. I wouldn't use anything else now there devastating. I use M 8 nuts


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hex Nuts will work great...just fill the center of the nut with lead.....M8 or M10..is a small game killer.....OM


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Don't even need lead mate, I've killed plenty with just plain nuts


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Devastating for sure! Great ammo. I heard of many people using the M8s. Remember one picture of a pigeon with a big ol hole in it.

Kill feral cats! Just dont enjoy it too much or post pictures, please! Lol.


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Im using 12mm(external) and killed a coot outright at about 45 yards today didnt even twitch, im also dropping plenty of pheasants with them


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

flynndog said:


> Im using 12mm(external) and killed a coot outright at about 45 yards today didnt even twitch, im also dropping plenty of pheasants with them


Do you know how much those hex nuts weigh ? Are they 8mm on the inside ?

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hex nuts work well because they have lots of edges ... so when they hit they tend to cut and penetrate, doing a lot of damage. My only complaint about them is the cost.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

